# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Ищу 1c 7.7 Вещевое довольствие

## Aleksrip

Помогите пожалуйста найти конфигурацию Вещевое довольствие очень срочно!!!!!!! Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Незнайка

вот уже установленная (чистая и демо)

http://depositfiles.com/files/igaf6re6s

----------


## SJ24

Ты на дату то посмотри...

----------


## Aleksrip

ну и пофиг на дату. Огромное спасибо!!!!!

----------


## SJ24

Ну если пофиг на дату...
Вещевое довольствие, релиз 7.70.003, ссылка тут

----------


## Петр Кирпичев

Господа, для меня вопрос актуален. Киньте у кого есть, пожалуйста!

----------


## hideto

ссылки не действуют. Залейте еще раз

----------


## farvater87

тоже очень нужно! :(

----------


## vitamina

*«1С: Вещевое довольствие» Релиз: 7.70.004 от 12.07.2011 г.*

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало

----------

andrvik (28.10.2015), Алёныч (21.01.2014)

----------


## Sklada

Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку на релиз "Вещевое довольствие" :confused:

----------


## vitamina

> Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку на релиз "Вещевое довольствие" :confused:


Да вроде работают ссылки, вот еще -> ссылка | зеркало

----------

Sklada (01.03.2016)

----------


## Sklada

Большое спасибо за оперативность, всё заработало)

----------


## nomorebugs

Не ставится! Доходит до 13% и выдает ошибку.Помогите плз.

----------


## Проситель

Ссылки не работают.У кого есть возможность помогите скачать 1С Вещевое довольствие

----------


## vitamina

Вещевое довольствие 7.70.004 -> ссылка | зеркало

----------


## vitamina

Похоже, опять ссылки не работают. Повторяю:

*Вещевое довольствие 7.70.004* -> ссылка | зеркало

----------


## vitamina

Вещевое довольствие 7.70.004 -> ссылка | зеркало

----------

